# Pflueger Sea King 2188



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking for some info on these. Were they any good? Just came across one BNIB. It's never been used and is immaculate. Oceanmaster, Pompano Joe?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just saw this on ebay, maybe they know. I've never come across one. Happy hunting!

*pflueger sea king 2188*

Save search


pflueger sea king 2188: 





*Pflueger Sea King Surf Casting Reel No. 2188 - In The Box With Paperwork*




*Time left:*1d 2h leftTuesday, 5PM$49.00
11 bids


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Its more of a collector reel and i wouldn't use it at all. I still have some of their spinning reels that are really cool. Were they good..? Yes they were very good reels..

I can look in my "Reel Bible" and get more info if needed. At that price I would buy it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I wasn't talking about using it.

It is in the same shape as the one on ebay. I already have it.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I know nothing about it but I love my newer Pfluegers. If you decide to sell it I may be interested just to put it on the wall on an old rod I refinished.


----------

